# Metal Larking USA :)



## Digswithstick (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi ,if you saw post on mudlarking that RedGinger posted ,these are things from bottle digging i drug home ,the smaller ones (lol) .No metal detector just stick,rake and shovel


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 30, 2010)

The farm where stuff was found


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 30, 2010)

Local old home week


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 30, 2010)

Volunteer firemans convention


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 30, 2010)

Ladies


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 30, 2010)

Bridge token


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 30, 2010)

Pin ,Mudlarks (if you did not see post)are people who dig and detect the mud on the Thames River at low tide .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whoops sorry Firemans metal is not volunteer


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 30, 2010)

Very cool.  I love old stuff from generations and civilizations past.  I guess I should have been an archaeologist, but too late.  First 2 loves were Lego and computers, so I became a Mechanical Designer and IT god...[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice Rick!----your as bad as me dragging everything home[8D]-----Fred.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for replies ! I think all collectors are border-line hoarders ,and some have it worse than others ,me maybe[8|]


----------



## madman (Jan 30, 2010)

hey rick nice finds!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello Rick,

 Those are some wonderful finds. I too have the happy ability to find metal objects without a magic wand. My finds, or eyeballs don't seem to be as refined as yours. What a great Nouveau Lady & her older sister: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for the larking.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Mike and Surface Cone,here are some more ladies from the dirt ,although not metal ,might have had it around them ,except the ashtray


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Rick,

 See what I mean about the "refined" eyes. Man those are some beauties, though I'm having a little trouble eyeballing the Lady in the Ashtray...

 Is the Lady out front, with the blond braids, enamelled? That looks to be an old find. You've got some Great Ladies, but I bet you hear that all the time.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks ,great ladies yes ,i have one daughter , two grand daughters and wife my favorite ladies  .Both colored ones i think are enamelled ,the center one has gold outline in places . Oh yes i also have 2 female Redbones (hounds),can't forget them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How old would you say ?


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 1, 2010)

> How old would you say ?  []


 
 Hey Rick,

 "I dunno," is the short answer. The lady in question appears to be in late 17th Century costume. Renaissance styles seem to come and go in jewelry fashion. It appears to be a finely wrought piece. Is the back copper? What age or context is she from? I'm getting a Germanic vibe from her. Do'ya think it was part of a locket. She appears to be gazing fondly to her left, as if there were a missing gentleman...

 Maybe I'm reading too much into it. She shows up on my monitor about the size of a half dollar. You might take her on an outing to the local museum or an estate type jeweler and get mo'betta information...

 She is a lovely lady, I wish I could tell you more.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Rick,

 Sorry, gotta watch that late night posting... Does late 16th Century sound better.






 From here.

 I also note that she is gazing to her "right," my "left." The other left, it's "right." []


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2010)

Great finds, Rick!  I really enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Laur,it was fun finding it all while bottle hunting .   Surface cone ,it was found in approx. 1890-1950 dump .She is looking to her right ,your left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 material is porcelain or ceramic or bisque or i don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




will take a better pic of front and back later ,thanks


----------



## hj (Feb 1, 2010)

Incredible stuff Rick! I don't do that well with my detector...


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks H J .Surface cone here is better picture of  her


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 1, 2010)

*More pics*

Forgot to add it is just a little bigger than a quarter.This is backside . Is it porcelain or ?


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 1, 2010)

*RE: More pics*

Others have seen this before ,and i believe it was thought to be 1870's    called "White Baby in Egg" front side .


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 1, 2010)

*RE: More pics*

Backside (Parental guidance recommened for veiwing)


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 1, 2010)

*RE: More pics*

Some more ladies ,at least i think they are.My wife busts my chops over these calls them my "dollies" ,hey i did not buy them i dug them .Took many digs  to assemble enough correct parts to put one together ,got lots of parts if anyone needs some let me know.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 1, 2010)

*RE: More pics*

Beads ,pipes ,marbles . Found  2 jars of clay marbs too .


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 1, 2010)

*RE: More pics*

Some color ,thanks for looking ,hopefully will find some new stuff this year to report


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 1, 2010)

*RE: More pics*

One more pic ,since this started as metal better finish with metal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not sure what these were posted before but maybe some have not seen them ,the largest is 2" diameter the smallest is 5/8" .Bronze or brass or ?


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 1, 2010)

*RE: More pics*

Awesome finds man.  I think all the little other things help make bottle digging a great hobby!


----------



## capsoda (Feb 1, 2010)

*RE: More pics*

Great stuff Rick. You should find someone who casts jewelry at home and have them make a mold and cast up some of the larger lady brooch in silver. Bet my right thumb they would sell big time. If you do make sure you pay for the mold and take it home with ya.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 1, 2010)

*RE: More pics*

Thanks Cobaltbot ,yes i get a kick out of the smalls especially when not finding any good glass .Capsoda thanks that is an excellent idea ,but i do not know of any nearby ,maybe  i will have to search net a little .If you would be interested in doing that or know some one who would i can send it you and all i want is original back and maybe a little discount on purchasing a cast piece .


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Feb 4, 2010)

*RE: More pics*

Those are some cool finds, Rick. Is that a piece of ore car rail in the 2nd pic?  ~Mike


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 4, 2010)

*RE: More pics*

Thanks Mike ,not sure thought maybe salesman sample ,maybe you can tell me something about it .Here are some pics ,bottom of plate stamped "B . J. Coghlin's  Patent  Rail Brace & Tie Plate  Pat. No. "? Always wondered about this one ,tie plate rotates  under rail to lock in place.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 4, 2010)

*RE: More pics*

Bic lighter for size comp.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 4, 2010)

*RE: More pics*

Picture of plate and rail  ,after finding and cleaning a little . Mike or anyone know anything about it ,Iwould like to know more about it.Thanks for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Forgot to add 42 stamped on both pieces


----------



## spuere66 (Feb 4, 2010)

*RE: More pics*

Digs, next time we get together ask me about that piece of rail you have. I can fill you in on it quite a bit. What I don't know I know somebody that will.


----------



## glass man (Feb 4, 2010)

*RE: More pics*

SUPER COOL!!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2010)

> Surface cone here is better picture of  her


 






 Hey Rick,

 I would say it was Renaissance Revival {but, which revival} style, probably what they call "soft-paste" porcelain, probably German makers. It sure is a beautiful portrait in time. Do you have any contextual help as to date? What kinda piece do you feel she was a part of?

 One thing's for sure; she's a beauty! Thanks for the bigger pics.

 L
 a
 r
 k
 On


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 4, 2010)

Surface Cone thanks for info,the dump dates from 1890-1950 ,have found some glass and coins that are older but are probably late throws .My guess is as you suggested ,part of a locket .This is a sign from there as well .


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Rick,

 That's a great sign! I really like the stuff you've been putting up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Spitting trivia & More spitting trivia.

 Hey, you doesn't gots to call me Surface Cone, please call me surf.


----------

